# USB tethering



## mutterhunt (Aug 10, 2020)

As to work further with vc and grafical installation (vulgo X and Plasma) I tried today USB tethering from my connected mobile to FreeBSD r363941M. The hotspot I'm using has a welcome page that isn't available via 'links' after being connected. Getting numbers on ping: no problem, but DNS: no!

After feeding the /boot/loader.conf with the necessary drivers (with kldload I always get: "Operation not permitted": why?) I get a ue0. Doing `/etc/netstart` and `dhclient ue0` brings me an DHCP offer but no ping. (SYNDHCP on /etc/rc.conf - nothing at all.) What could be wrong.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 10, 2020)

mutterhunt said:


> FreeBSD r363941M


Post the output from `freebsd-version -uk`.



mutterhunt said:


> with kldload I always get: "Operation not permitted": why?


Only root is allowed to load kernel modules.


----------



## olli@ (Aug 10, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Only root is allowed to load kernel modules.


… and only if the kernel’s securelevel is <= 0.


----------



## mutterhunt (Aug 12, 2020)

Thx for information about the kern secure level - this is why I always get "not permitted". 


```
freebsd-version -uk:
FreeBSD current 13.0
```

another problem: can't register iwn6000g2bfw although giving the firmware driver in /boot/loader.conf since make kernel and world to r363941M. 


Lizbeth


----------



## SirDice (Aug 12, 2020)

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## mutterhunt (Aug 13, 2020)

[solved] ahhh.... yup! sorry, gonna go with problem to the CURRENT mailing lists. thx for supply, SirDice, rather earlier than later we gonna dice a 3 to the 1. it's not gonna be "cateye" but a big surprise to the supported users.


----------

